# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  "politika E Re"

## flor1

A Besoni Ne Politiken E Re Per Te Cilen Lideri I Opozites Flet?
Cmendim Keni Per Iden  Per Tej Te Majtes Dhe Te Djathtes?
Mos Valle Politika E Re Eshte Kopja E Politikes Se Vjeter Te Ps Por Me Ftyra Te Reja?

----------


## Homza

ca politike e re mor se kjo eshte nje budallallik qe se beson as komunisti me i humbut ne konispol.

----------


## dragon+++

per cilen politik te re flasim , gramoz ruqi , skender gjinushi , paskal milo , spiro peqi, te gjith antaret e byros komuniste do ken postet me te larta , se nuk mund te me kujtohen te gjith emrat ,por me e bukura e politikes te re do jet se edhe erion braqe do ket post te lart ...... :garip:  :garip:  :garip:

----------


## drague

flor vetem ti paske votu per Edin.

para se te bohej kryetar bashkie ,me thote nji miku im:
po e mori Edi bashkine do vjedhi me te dy duret.dhe ashtu doli.

----------


## EDLIN

*"politika E Re"*
- Ujku i vjeter me.... fasade te re .

----------

